

Cassandra 1.0: 400% read performance improvement - tjake
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/whats-new-in-cassandra-1-0-performance

======
stuhood
Two points that are specified but somewhat hidden in the article: 1) the 400%
number is between Cassandra 0.6 and Cassandra 1.0, 2) the test is CPU bound
because the dataset fits very easily in memory.

A lot of awesome work has gone into Cassandra 1.0: many thanks to the Datastax
team.

~~~
whackberry
I'd just like to add Fuck Datastax to that otherwise great comment.

------
whackberry
Cassandra is way underrated. It is a great advance in DBRMS, just not
relational. I've put it to great use and it's an amazing database system.
Searching is badly needed, regular expression searching by column values would
make it kick Oracle`s ass anytime.

~~~
Joakal
<https://github.com/tjake/Solandra>

~~~
fizx
Unfortunately it benchmarks 20-40x slower than stock Solr. If that wasn't the
case, I'd use it in a heartbeat.

------
cowholio4
I'm sure the Reddit admins appreciate this. :D

~~~
Joakal
So does Digg. I wonder how they are going to pivot after all that drama.

~~~
whackberry
They won't pivot. Digg sucks.

